
Amazon isn't one of the 2,575 companies to pull ads from Breitbart - rbanffy
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/08/22/amazon-isnt-one-of-the-2575-companies-to-pull-ads-from-breitbart/?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=Amazon%20isn%27t%20one%20of%20the%202,575%20companies%20to%20pull%20ads%20from%20Breitbart&utm_campaign=share%2Bbutton#.tnw_fo2U7Mab
======
CM30
So what?

There's no 'obligation' for companies to pull ads from sites and services you
don't like or consider 'offensive'. If Amazon feels Breitbart delivers them
traffic and hence wants to keep advertising there, so be it.

~~~
james_pm
It causes problems for those who call (signal) for a boycott of all companies
who advertise on Breitbart but don't want to have to stop using Amazon.

~~~
curtisblaine
Nobody says activism has to be easy or profitable :)

